# Touren im LDK-Raum



## T!ll (23. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich suche noch nach mitfahrern für Touren im Winter. Ich komme aus Haiger im Lahn-Dill-Kreis, also wohne direkt an der Grenze zum Westerwald.

Fahre meist am Wochenende, bin unterwegs im Westerwald, auf dem Rothaarsteig usw.

Treffpunkt wäre zB Dillenburg oder ein anderer Ort in der Nähe.

Gruß Till


----------



## T!ll (14. August 2009)

Gibts hier niemanden aus meiner Gegend???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krentschman (23. September 2009)

T!ll schrieb:


> Gibts hier niemanden aus meiner Gegend???


 
Doch aus Hirzenhain !!!

Suche auch noch einen Trupp Sonntagsmorgenstourer !!!

Gruss
krentschman


----------



## T!ll (23. September 2009)

Ah also schonmal einer  Wo fährst du so rum?


----------



## krentschman (23. September 2009)

Forstautobahnen hier oben rund um die Angelburg, Schelderwald.
Ab und zu Herborn / Dillenburg hoch bis zur Krombach

Detlef


----------



## T!ll (24. September 2009)

Hoch zur Krombach hört sich gut an


----------



## krentschman (24. September 2009)

Denk dran: ich bin ein alter Mann !!!!!


----------



## Jakob92 (28. April 2010)

Suchst du immer noch nach Mtb Fahrern aus deiner Umgebung?


----------



## krentschman (28. April 2010)

Jakob92 schrieb:


> Suchst du immer noch nach Mtb Fahrern aus deiner Umgebung?


 aber immer doch !


----------



## dilldappe (17. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich auf "Heimaturlaub" bin, fahr ich Bb.-Holzhausen, Fuchskaute (teils Trail, teils Forstautobahn). Hätte schon mal Lust was neues zu sehen und zu erleben...


----------



## T!ll (19. Juni 2010)

Terminankündigung:

*Sonntag 20.6. um 10.00Uhr in Haiger am Marktplatz*

gemütliche Westerwaldrunde, vielleicht zur Fuchskaute, auf jeden Fall irgendwas am Rothaarsteig.
Wer noch Lust hat, kann gerne komen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

